# Loki all drawn up



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Well since I liked doing the other 2 thought Loki may feel left out so drew him up real quick... Loki being my giant male.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow, this is great! It must have taken awhile to draw all those scales!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you did great on the scales!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

I love the way you did his face! Nice work on this one, Stagnant.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Now thats alot of work on those scales, Nice job! Kind of like a bricklayer building a house!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good job!!! i like your details


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks all! The scales are not hard just a basic pattern to follow. I would have done a more 3d version but Loki is camera shy and I could only get his profile.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aaaww he's so cute! His colors are nice too!


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

If anyone wants to donate to a poor guy like me and want one drawn up let me know, you will get both digital and paper copy.


----------

